# Datei kann nicht gelöscht werden, da anderes Programm drauf zu greift.



## Tobias K. (19. Juni 2005)

moin


Das Problem kennt wohl jeden von euch, das eine Datei nicht gelöscht werden kann, weil ein anderes noch darauf zugreift.
Nun hilft ein Neustart in meinem Fall auch nicht, was bedeutet das ich die gleich per "abgesicherten Modus" löschen werde/muss.

Nun aber zu meiner Frage:
Kennt jemand ein Programm oider eine Möglichkeit um herauszufinden von welchem Programm oder Prozess die Datei noch verwendet wird?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## McVader83 (19. Juni 2005)

Ich probier dann immer aus... Dauert zwar manchmal, aber mit etwas Übung geht das... Dann lernt man auch gleich mal die Systemprozesse kennen


----------



## Tobias K. (19. Juni 2005)

moin


Das hätte wahrscheinlich aber auch die Folge das neu gestartet werden muss.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## McVader83 (20. Juni 2005)

Wieso? Einfach probieren hilft doch. Prozess abschießen, gucken ob die Datei noch in Beschlag ist, wenn ja, weiteren Prozess abschießen u.s.w. man sollte nur wissen, welche Prozesse man nicht abschiessen darf.

Andere Variante: Wenn die Datei irgendwo in der Registry auftritt, kann man sie auch nicht so einfach löschen. Also wenn man in der Registry nach der Datei sucht, kann der Schlüssel evtl. eine Antwort darüber geben, welches Programm diese Datei nutzt.


----------



## Tobias K. (20. Juni 2005)

moin


Weil ich die Prozesse dann wieder starten muss und bei meinem Glück ist es der letzte den ich teste, und dann ist halt ein neustart fällig.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Cornald (20. Juni 2005)

Vielleicht können dir die Tools von Sysinternals weiterhelfen. Die zeigen mehr als der normale Task-Manager. Gerade Process-Explorer und ich meine File-Explorer solltest du dir mal ansehen.

http://www.sysinternals.com


----------



## Andreas Späth (20. Juni 2005)

Process Explorer
http://www.download.de/downloads/d_beitrag_8791453.html
hat mir da schon mehrere male weitergeholfen.
Und ich würde generell mal einfach die Prozesse killen die man selbst verursacht hat ( irgendwelche Trayicons und Agents )
Ich hab übrigens über die Jahre gemerkt dass vor allem Medienplayer und Grafikprogramme solche sachen verursachen... manchmal ist auch der Windows Explorer selbst wenn er zB. gerade Thumbnails erstellt in dem fall einfach ein paar Sekunden warten, wobei letzteres vermutlich bei dir nicht der Fall sein dürfte


----------



## da_ruler00 (20. Juni 2005)

Tobias K. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> moin
> 
> 
> Weil ich die Prozesse dann wieder starten muss und bei meinem Glück ist es der letzte den ich teste, und dann ist halt ein neustart fällig.
> ...


 
eigentlich musst du nicht unbedingt neustarten wenn du die prozesse beendest... du musst nur neustarten damit die änderungen wirksam werden...

wenn du den prozess dann gefunden hast kannst deine datei löschen und dann einfach neustarten


----------



## McVader83 (20. Juni 2005)

Ja, aber er muss neustarten.  Und das ist ja meist das was man nicht will. Es geht ja nicht darum, das man einen "bösen" Prozess aus dem System haben will, sondern darum das er wissen möchte, welcher Prozess eine Datei verwendet. Mal ganz blöd ausgedrückt. Er will wissen ob die .txt Datei von Word oder von Notepad gesperrt ist.


----------



## andilar (20. Juni 2005)

Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit mit chkdsk im DOS-Fenster alle Bezüge zu der Partition aufzuheben das könnte auch klappen...

 Start ->
 Ausführen ->
 cmd ->
 chkdsk C: /F /R

 wobei wenn C hier als Laufwerksbuchstabe angesehen wird auf welcher die "unlöschbare" Datei liegt dann wird es erst bei dem nächsten neustart durchgeführt :/
 (also gehts nur auf anderen Partitionen)


----------

